# Time of Year



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

is there a specific time of year that you hunt crows or is it all year around?

if it is different times of year is there different ways to spread your decoys?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are seasons on the there is a season right now in the whole month of March and then there is another one in July. Try looking at the dnr website, I know its not the best, but it might help.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I suppose all states have different time frames, but usually the seasons work around nesting season. Generally I think they are out of season in the late spring when they are nesting and most seasons focus on summer and the migration periods. 
I could be wrong but that's how it is in Ohio and from what I've seen a lot of other states too.

Good luck,
Dan


----------

